# Economical house to build yourself



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

Its not log cinder cordwood or post and beam. Its a small standard kit house that you can get at your local lumberyard. We had grand plans and zip for experience along with limited funds years ago when we went to build. 

We wanted a log home - not within the budget. We settled for a simple ranchstyle and for added space had a walkout basement done. The guy at the lumberyard was great with all kinds of advice. The first thing he told us dont get fancy - keep it simple. Think garage - coulld we handle building one? we thought yes - he said think of the house as a long garage. We had little to no knowledge in building. But we got it done! We hired out the basement and the septic. The rest we did ourselves. Total cost including the land was under $40,000. That included central AC and one of those garden tubs with jets and a few other goodies we wanted. We got the main structure up plumbed and wired in 16 weeks. It was not finished for another two years as we built as we had the money. I was surprised to see the same kit advertised we bought for about the same price we paid for it 17 years ago. I know lots of the materials like cement and wire have gone way up. But I think its still doable for most people. OH I forgot we only bought the shell kit - this allowed us to finish the interior the way we wanted to. We also changed a few things on the plans - ie cathedral ceilings and turned a bedroom to a bath. 
Having plans that were of the convenional type kept the hassles with inspectors to zip too. That is a biggie. Friends of mine built a cordwood home and ran into all kinds of glitches with the inspectors. You really dont want that headache when you are already facing building headaches. Most inspectors are not familuar with unusual building styles its a challenge for them and hence you!

We spent the summer in a old camper till the house was roughed in. If I had it to do over again I would in a heartbeat. It was the smartest thing we ever did. We have no house payments and no other debt. That in and of itself is a great reason to build yourself. Just keep it simple, you can always add on or add luxuries later on. Get the most basic small home your code allows and go for it! Do I still wish I had a log home - yeah sometimes but I am grateful and happy with the home I have.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

Now that ICF's (insulated concrete forms) are readily available even the basement is well within the abilities of just about anyone who has ever played with legos. The main thing to remember about any kind of building is absolutely plumb, absolutely level and absolutely square. Congratulations on having the courage to take on such a daunting project.


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

dirtman said:


> Now that ICF's (insulated concrete forms) are readily available even the basement is well within the abilities of just about anyone who has ever played with legos. The main thing to remember about any kind of building is absolutely plumb, absolutely level and absolutely square. Congratulations on having the courage to take on such a daunting project.


Wasnt courage - just to dumb/and poor to know better. Glad we did it,even with very little building experience we managed. You talking about plumb and level reminds me of something. When DH measured the outside sill plate he was one sixteenth off. He was worried that would be a problem. I asked him if he thought the homes built today by builders were only one sixteenth off or more.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Subscribe to builder's magazines and you'll see how "perfect" today's builders are. :shocked: 
There are regular articles about what-not-to-do featuring the shoddy workmanship of supposed _professionals_! It boggles the mind...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Professional only means someone paid you.

Congratulations on building your own home. No mortgage payments and a lot of good experience.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Congrat on your home. I've built hundreds of homes and been telling people for years to do what you have done. All the other "alternatives" are fine . IF you got the time and money and are willing to accept that 9 times out of 10 it won't come out what you expect. I built to many of them.
My only hitch since I do cabinet work is to tell then leave the trim package out if they can. Then you can do your own trim and its not that hard to end up with a nice job. The only other thing is DONT move in till its done. Probably one of the hardest things in humanity to Do !!

There are good builders and there are bad. Just like anything else. Some good builders get in trouble trying to help people out and cut the prices. find them selves in a world of hurt. But that is the mindset of most. How cheap can i get a castle.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

had a friend who tried to provide an economical building for people and it was a steel house, after a few houses, he said to me ever one wants champaign for a beer price, and finally shut the doors to his busness,


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

farminghandyman said:


> had a friend who tried to provide an economical building for people and it was a steel house, after a few houses, he said to me ever one wants champaign for a beer price, and finally shut the doors to his busness,


Ya sure got that right. People see what they want not what they can afford, and they just cant comprehend they dont have the money for it. They want it therefore it should be theirs??????????

Im trying to talk my son into building a kit house - but they have convinced themselves they NEEd this that and the other thing. Wish I could send them to a third world country to see what most of the world lives in. Well anyway with what they think they just have to have it aint going to happen 

I see this mentality all over, with cars and homes. Who BTY decided every kid needs ther own bedroom to grow into a happy healthy adult - I apperently missed the memo - along with a whole lot of other memos

Two generations ago most people did NOT have morgtages, they saved up and often built their homes - often living in the basements till they got it done. Oh the horror!


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

TNHermit said:


> Congrat on your home. I've built hundreds of homes and been telling people for years to do what you have done. All the other "alternatives" are fine . IF you got the time and money and are willing to accept that 9 times out of 10 it won't come out what you expect. I built to many of them.
> My only hitch since I do cabinet work is to tell then leave the trim package out if they can. Then you can do your own trim and its not that hard to end up with a nice job. The only other thing is DONT move in till its done. Probably one of the hardest things in humanity to Do !!
> 
> There are good builders and there are bad. Just like anything else. Some good builders get in trouble trying to help people out and cut the prices. find them selves in a world of hurt. But that is the mindset of most. How cheap can i get a castle.


We had to move in before it was finished - Michigan winter in a 1950s camper wasnt going to work. It was a PITA but worse things can happen to you. I waited 3 years for kitchen cabinets - used milk crates and a cheap sink base till we saved up for the cabinets we wanted 

Words that have left the venacular - Making do - I cant afford it - Starter Home 

My DD and SIL 2nd home was by one of those national McMansion builders - you know the kind a sub division with a golf course in your backyard - cant think of the name of the company . But when we saw the crap materials and the shoddy work we were not impressed and they paid through the wahzoo for this gem. The house they have now was built by a local guy - what a difference. I would never buy one of those houses by the big national builders


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

janetn said:


> We had to move in before it was finished - Michigan winter in a 1950s camper wasnt going to work. It was a PITA but worse things can happen to you. I waited 3 years for kitchen cabinets - used milk crates and a cheap sink base till we saved up for the cabinets we wanted
> 
> Words that have left the venacular - Making do - I cant afford it - Starter Home
> 
> My DD and SIL 2nd home was by one of those national McMansion builders - you know the kind a sub division with a golf course in your backyard - cant think of the name of the company . But when we saw the crap materials and the shoddy work we were not impressed and they paid through the wahzoo for this gem. The house they have now was built by a local guy - what a difference. I would never buy one of those houses by the big national builders


I hear ya!
Back in the late 80's, the DW and I went looking at some of those OVER-priced homes.. We got the grand tours and were totally perplexed by the cheap materials they used..
We had a hard time figuring out how they could charge over $300,000 (remember this is the late 80's) for this junk material and poor workmanship.

We ended up buying a 250 year old shell of a home and 21 acres of junk land for $50,000 in 91. While we spent and fixed everything we could (re wired & updated the electric, put plumbing in, put in a huge septic system, replaced floors and an entire end wall, etc.), and there is still tons of work to be done to this home. It has served us well and taught our children what a home really is.. 

Now 21 years later we are still working on it and I imagine we will be doing so until we are no longer physically able to do so.. But it is a home....


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

janetn said:


> Ya sure got that right. People see what they want not what they can afford, and they just cant comprehend they dont have the money for it. They want it therefore it should be theirs??????????
> 
> Im trying to talk my son into building a kit house - but they have convinced themselves they NEEd this that and the other thing. Wish I could send them to a third world country to see what most of the world lives in. Well anyway with what they think they just have to have it aint going to happen
> 
> ...


A year in Korea back in the mid 70's sure changed my outlook. Especially when it comes to the spoiled brats called the American public.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> often living in the basements till they got it done.


And in my part of the world you STILL see a lot of basement houses. lol That is, where they "lived in the basement til the house was done," but just plunked a roof on the basement instead and called it good.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

AVanarts said:


> A year in Korea back in the mid 70's sure changed my outlook. Especially when it comes to the spoiled brats called the American public.


Traveling the world with Habitat for Humanity did it for me. Amazing how many folks live in this world on a tiny little fraction of the Average American's lifestyle and consumption, yet are obviously a lot happier in life?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Great post, Janet! 

DH#2 and I built a kit house from Big L Lumberland in Sheridan, MI. Ours was a Cape Cod-style, and we enlarged it, changed the rear elevation and added a garage. We borrowed $55,000 to build it, and a few years later, when we divorced, it appraised for $149,000.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

a neighber couple I know lived in their basement for decades until they could afford to fix the rest of the house. The basement was a plywood floor, unfinished drywall walls, a beat up old couch and a wood burning stove to heat the place. They seemed happy to me and it is was more then warm and cozy in the basement in the winter.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree many americans are spoiled, grandious, and feel entitled, but we do not have to fall into that mental trap. We can free ourselves from greed and social climbing.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> Congrat on your home. I've built hundreds of homes and been telling people for years to do what you have done. All the other "alternatives" are fine . IF you got the time and money and are willing to accept that 9 times out of 10 it won't come out what you expect. I built to many of them.
> My only hitch since I do cabinet work is to tell then leave the trim package out if they can. Then you can do your own trim and its not that hard to end up with a nice job. The only other thing is DONT move in till its done. Probably one of the hardest things in humanity to Do !!
> 
> There are good builders and there are bad. Just like anything else. Some good builders get in trouble trying to help people out and cut the prices. find them selves in a world of hurt. But that is the mindset of most. How cheap can i get a castle.


Over the years, I've found that good builders using similar quality materials, often come in with bids that are very close to each other. If somebody is a good bit lower on their bid, there is generally a reason.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Jolly said:


> Over the years, I've found that good builders using similar quality materials, often come in with bids that are very close to each other. If somebody is a good bit lower on their bid, there is generally a reason.


A little secret that contractors use to bid low is called changes. they give you a low bid and knowing that virtually no house come without some owner changes make their money on those. Thats why I tell people wanting an inexpensive house like Janet has done is to NOT CHANGE anything once it is built. They can bankrupt you on change orders.


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

Janetn, I would love to know, if you don't mind sharing, the name of the Kit plan you used. 
Thanks, Calliesue


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi, my name is kasilofhome and I am a bottom dwelling basement person. Living with in my means but planning and working to improve my means.


----------



## gabbyraja (Feb 27, 2012)

City Bound said:


> I agree many americans are spoiled, grandious, and feel entitled, but we do not have to fall into that mental trap. We can free ourselves from greed and social climbing.


But you kinda do if you want to have kids. It's all fine and good for you to live in such "deprivation", but because your friendly neighborhood CPS worker is also social climbing, she (and her bosses and policymakers) believes that children should have the finer things. Like central heat, non-dirt floors, only 2 people per bedroom, separate rooms for boys and girls, etc., etc. And believe me, you can do everything right and be the most patient parent most people have ever met, totally non-neglectful, and so many other good things that a parent should be, and still have brushes with CPS. And if you don't have your place looking pretty spotless with all the American amenities, you WILL have some trouble. Not alarmist, just absolutely true.


----------



## gabbyraja (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for the info on building your house from a kit. It had actually NEVER occurred to me before. I'm going to give some good thought to this if/when our children leave the nest.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Gabby .. I see you're in MI. check out: Big L Lumber new home packages


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

gabbyraja said:


> But you kinda do if you want to have kids. It's all fine and good for you to live in such "deprivation", but because your friendly neighborhood CPS worker is also social climbing, she (and her bosses and policymakers) believes that children should have the finer things. Like central heat, non-dirt floors, only 2 people per bedroom, separate rooms for boys and girls, etc., etc. And believe me, you can do everything right and be the most patient parent most people have ever met, totally non-neglectful, and so many other good things that a parent should be, and still have brushes with CPS. And if you don't have your place looking pretty spotless with all the American amenities, you WILL have some trouble. Not alarmist, just absolutely true.


Not to mention.. Building permits/ zoning/ HOA requirments the process can be endless.

You can't live in it till your CO. You can't get a CO without all sorts of requirments. Fortunatly with the housing market and building industry in total crash it wont be long till that stuff just goes away.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I called Lowe's and they did not have any "house kits"; but did have a book I could purchase that identified them. So where do I find the materials for these house kits?

I also called the Building Inspection Department here and they had never even heare of "house kits". So I'm feeling quite confused as to how I might make use of them.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I called Lowe's and they did not have any "house kits"; but did have a book I could purchase that identified them. So where do I find the materials for these house kits?

I also called the Building Inspection Department here and they had never even heard of "house kits". So I'm feeling quite confused as to how I might make use of them.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

stanb999 said:


> Not to mention.. Building permits/ zoning/ HOA requirments the process can be endless.
> 
> You can't live in it till your CO. You can't get a CO without all sorts of requirments. Fortunately with the housing market and building industry in total crash it wont be long till that stuff just goes away.


Unfortunately, this is only a dream. As a builder I can assure you that there is tremendous pressure from all levels of government to increase the level of complexity and control. The state of PA. was absolutely begged by the trade organizations to join most other states in NOT enacting the fire spinkler provisions starting in 2011. The state approved sprinklers anyway, and within a few months the industry went from being on it's knees, to a dead stop. The state finally relented and removed the rule. This was an exception, and the continued flow of new regulations and hoops to jump thru never stops. Believe me, EVERYBODY in the game gets a little piece of the pie, and bureaucracies NEVER get smaller, or go away until they are tossed to the curb in a flat out revolt, and quite frankly, the sheep are never going to develop the Heuvos to fight back.


----------



## mplatt4 (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been framing and building new houses for almost 40 years now and I laughed when I saw about being 1/16 out of square I promise you that is far better than 90% of the homes going up now I try to get as close as I can 1/8 either way but it is the norm for basements to be out 2 or 3 inches and I have seen them up to 6 inches out of square and we have had to square them up with the sill plate which can be challenging. But back to a beginner building there own simple ranch style home I believe it is quite possible and doable if your not to proud to as advice and listen to suggestions and do a little research . The biggest thing is to find a couple guys who have a little exsperience to give you a hand for a couple days.I remember in the 70' we were framing in a 1400 squ ft house every week with a crew of 4 trained guys who were in there late teens and early 20s. I am far from that age now but with a couple of untrained friends I have build homes that size in a month on weekends and some evenings, framing them in that time and a couple of friends can help you roof one that size in a weekend easy. if a few more of us could get back to the neighborly life of our fathers and grandfathers and help each other out a little more it would be alot better world. The difference between the have and the have nots is the courage to try even the bible says God helps those who help themselves but lets not forget neighbors usually help neighbors who help other neighbors too


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Lowes wont have house kits. Try lumber yards that cater to builders. In the midwest meeks and southerlands are good choices. One company called Lucky lumber has cheap kits too. I think they will even ship.


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

Havent read this thread in a while I had to laugh when I saw Willow Girls post. Im in Michigan and quess where we got our kit  Yep Big L in Morley MI

We built the Mary Bee We changed a few things such as doing a cathedral ceiling in the front great room we also added skylights and changed the interior walls around a bit. We also did a walkout basement so we could have more floor space economicially.

Most local lumberyards sell the kits - we were advised to use a local lumberyard instead of a big box store because if something wasnt right they could fix it and we would get advise we could not get with the big box stores.


----------

